# Cuteness Overload! Baby hedgehog video!



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! This is one of Odyssey's hoglets of three. We decided to keep him and named him Goliath. Enjoy the video of him! He is just so precious! The whole litter is just as friendly as he is  Odyssey is a wonderful mother and this will be her last litter.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

very cute baby,love the face marking


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

oh, he is too precious!


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, my!!! That was just too CUTE!!!!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

So freakin' cute!! Such a little chubby-cutie pie


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

He's beautiful. I love his markings - dark back legs - 1 ear dark. Good luck with him.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

He is such a cutie! We had to keep him


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh. My. God. I watched this at work and had to shut my door cuz I squealed! I'm just speechless over the absurd level of cuteness!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I love the colors!!! Pintos are my favorite.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I think I watched this on repeat a hundred times! haha soooooooo cute. I showed everyone at work! lol


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

He is getting so much bigger! Hopefully I will be able to post some pictures soon.


----------

